# MacBook Pro 13" i5 + Catia ?



## loiclt (12 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir les Mac User !!

Voila, je vais rentrer en DUT gmp l'an prochain, et mon père me dit qu'il faut un ordi suffisament puissant pour faire tourner Catia ( Je ne sais pas quelle version, mais on va admettre que se sera la derniere V5 ou la V6 ).

Etant amoureux des Macs, ça fait des années que j'attend d'avoir un Mac, et compte donc m'acheter un MacBook Pro 13" i5 cet été !

*Es ce que la carte graphique integrée ( HD 3000 pour i5 ) suffira pour faire tourner Catia ? *
Je ne connais pas encore l'utilisation qu'on fera de Catia, mais je pense pas qu'on commence directement avec des gros assemblage.

Si certains on fait ce DUT ou conaissent la reponce à ma question, mille merci d'avance ! 

J&#8217;espère que vos réponses seront positives, car cela fait des années que j'attend ce mac


----------



## ARSyBi (13 Juin 2011)

Je pense que oui car les logiciel 3d sont plutot gourmand niveau proc et un peu moins niveau graphique car les calculs demandés sont énormes ( poids d'un assemblage, RDM, dynamique).
En revanche je te conseillerai vivement un PC plutôt, tu aura beaucoup moins de soucis avec tes autres camarades puis tes profs bossent sous pc donc les raccourcis etc ben avec un mac tu va galérer plus je pense

Les pc a prix équivalents sont bien mieux dotés niveau proc et CG voir même RAM donc go sur un ASUS
Sans parler du tout petit écran 13" qui va devenir rapidement trop petit avec toutes les palettes du logiciels autour


----------



## Alriad (13 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Bonsoir les Mac User !!
> 
> Voila, je vais rentrer en DUT gmp l'an prochain, et mon père me dit qu'il faut un ordi suffisament puissant pour faire tourner Catia ( Je ne sais pas quelle version, mais on va admettre que se sera la derniere V5 ou la V6 ).
> 
> ...


Salut,
Perso un bon processeur c'est bien, mais une bonne carte vidéo aussi quand tu comptes bouger un objet à l'écran. Donc pour moi la HD3000 je ne pense pas qu'elle soit suffisamment puissante.
Chez nous des dessinateurs utilisent des machines en i7 (je pense que le i5 est largement puissant), par contre il serait bien une carte vidéo nvidia mais bon l'ati fonctionne, un poil moins bien. Mais pour Catia nous utilisons des cartes style Quadro... Donc je ne sais pas si Catia est capable de gérer ces cartes.


----------



## loiclt (14 Juin 2011)

Merci à vous déjà .

C'est assez partagé sur les avis pour la Carte Grahique !
Mais si j'ai une partition Bootcamp, ça genera au niveau des raccourçis boutons aussi ?

Alriad, toi qui à l'air de t'y connaitre, sait tu si les GT3XX de Nvidia suffisent ?


----------



## ARSyBi (15 Juin 2011)

Pas du tout ca suffit pas soit tu prend un gros PC soit catia ramera et en plus si tu prend bootcamp
Ta volonté de prendre un mac a tout prix est un peu bête à mon sens.

Les pro du dessins 3D prenne des CG de la séries "pro" comme doit avoir Alriad à son boulot c'est des carte extrêmement cher car les logiciel 3D on des besoins graphique complètement différent des gamers, ne me demande pas pourquoi mais les CG sont aux alentour de 1000 euros si je ne me trompe pas


----------



## loiclt (16 Juin 2011)

Mais c'est parseque j'aime l'univers Mac, ça fait des années que j'attend de pouvoir m'en acheter un !

Et j'aurai tant aimé pouvoir allié Mac et Etude, avec une partition Boot Camp :/


----------



## Deejay-Joe (16 Juin 2011)

si tu veut un conseil vu ton utilisation la intel hd 3000 est bien trop faible, essaye de chopé le méme que le mien (celui sur ma signature) sur le refurb on le trouve à 1300 euro et tu pourras profité de la gt 330m et tu auras un écran 15" au lieu du 13, ces vraiment plus agréable ;-)


----------



## loiclt (16 Juin 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> si tu veut un conseil vu ton utilisation la intel hd 3000 est bien trop faible, essaye de chopé le méme que le mien (celui sur ma signature) sur le refurb on le trouve à 1300 euro et tu pourras profité de la gt 330m et tu auras un écran 15" au lieu du 13, ces vraiment plus agréable ;-)



C'est la même que dans le MacBook Pro 13" 2010 ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (16 Juin 2011)

non le macbook pro 13 2010 a les 320 m qui est un chipset qui équivaut plus ou moins les intel hd 3000 ;-) 
la gt 330m est plus ou moins équivalente a celle du macbook pro 15 pouce actuel ;-)


----------



## ARSyBi (17 Juin 2011)

Ou alors trouve un job pendant 2 mois trime bien et achète toi un bon pc et un petit MBP, toute façon les mac ne sont pas fait pour le dessin, mis à part les gros imac et mac pro bien évidemment.
Bon après soyons aussi réaliste catia va mal tournée tu aura aucun bon raccourci aucun menu identique a ce que les profs vont te donner (et crois moi c'est important !) mais le logiciel tournera quand même suffisamment pour ce que tu va faire en GMP mais ça va pas être de la rigolade


----------



## loiclt (17 Juin 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Ou alors trouve un job pendant 2 mois trime bien et achète toi un bon pc et un petit MBP, toute façon les mac ne sont pas fait pour le dessin, mis à part les gros imac et mac pro bien évidemment.
> Bon après soyons aussi réaliste catia va mal tournée tu aura aucun bon raccourci aucun menu identique a ce que les profs vont te donner (et crois moi c'est important !) mais le logiciel tournera quand même suffisamment pour ce que tu va faire en GMP mais ça va pas être de la rigolade



Mais niveau puissance, pour du GMP ça irai donc ?
Pour les raccourcis clavier, si j'ai un clavier filiaire que je branche sur le MacBook Pro, et que je fais tourner Catia sur une partition Bootcamp ?

C'est vraiment au niveau de la puissance que je minquiète, car Clavier + Bootcamp ( + j'ai deja une souris avec assez de boutons pour ce genre de logiciel ), j'ai aucune raison de ne pas pouvoir appliquer les raccourcis clavier, etc non ?.

En tout cas, je vous remercie tous pour vos réponses


----------



## ARSyBi (17 Juin 2011)

Sérieusement c'est une mauvaise idée de vouloir un mac pour catia et en plus le faire tourner sous windows....

J'ai rien vu de plus incohérent apart une meuf qui avait acheter un mac book rien que pour le design et qui utilise windows dessus...


----------



## loiclt (17 Juin 2011)

Je pense que je vais me tourner vers un Asus alors !
Avec une GT520M, ça passe ? (1024Mo)


----------



## ARSyBi (18 Juin 2011)

Je laisse ma place aux autres les CG je connai pas trop la 

Au pire attend la rentré tu verra ce que te conseille les profs


----------



## drs (18 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Es ce que la carte graphique integrée ( HD 3000 pour i5 ) suffira pour faire tourner Catia ?



Catia? de la place clichy? 

Désolé...

Ceci dit, pour ma culture personnelle, c'est quoi Catia?


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

drs a dit:


> Catia? de la place clichy?
> 
> Désolé...
> 
> Ceci dit, pour ma culture personnelle, c'est quoi Catia?



Catia est un logiciel de CAO, de Dassault Systeme, assez utilisé en industrie pour concevoir un peu tout ce qu'on veut .

Par exemple mon pere utilise ça pour concevoir les pieces de projecteur automobile !

C'est un logiciel qui coute tres cheres, le prix de plusieurs Macs reunient je pense, tu ne le trouvera pas à la Fnac ou a Carrefour quoi 

Et sur le site de Dassault Systeme, il recommande des cartes graphiques de porcs, genre des Quadro, les cartes qui coute à elle meme le prix d'un Mac...

Mais on peut bien entendu le faire tourner sur de multiples cartes graphiques !
( Sa m'etonnerai qu'il y est une Quadro de porc dans le Thinkpad de mon pere, et encore moins dans les Acer et Asus que j'ai vu lors de la journée portes ouvertes de mon DUT ).

Et comme je suis un grand amoureux des macs et que ça fait des années que j'en veux un, que j'ai cherché un travail cet été rien que pour ça, je me demandais si Catia allait tourner dessus avec une HD3000 integres

Mais apparament non


----------



## Néoto (18 Juin 2011)

L'achat d'un Asus, d'un Dell ou d'un Sony ne changera strictement rien... 

Quel est ton budget exactement loiclt pour ton nouveau portable?


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

Néoto a dit:


> L'achat d'un Asus, d'un Dell ou d'un Sony ne changera strictement rien...
> 
> Quel est ton budget exactement loiclt pour ton nouveau portable?



Un Smic en vigueur en Aout prochain 
Donc on va dire 1200 euros plus ou moins, je peux rajouter un peu pour 1300 max !

Et ça fait des années que j'ai ce coup de Foudre pour le MacBook Pro 13" ( Depuis le premier Unibody, qui s'appelait juste "MacBook" à l'epoque, le Pro etant le 15" et 17"), mais surtout aussi pour OS X !

C'est vraiment toute la philosophie du Mac et aussi d'Apple que j'aime !


----------



## Néoto (18 Juin 2011)

Mmmhhh... ça va pas être évident. 

Le problème, c'est qu'on ne peut pas savoir ce qui va t'être demander et ce que tu souhaites faire concrètement. Maintenant, ça me parait assez suicidaire de partir sur une HD3000 comme seule et unique puce graphique pour des taches pareilles, même si la HD3000 du Macbook Pro 13" est aussi voir plus puissante qu'une carte graphique moyenne de 2007/2008... qui savaient déjà faire de la CAO bien entendu.

Le plus sage étant selon moi de se référer à tes futurs profs / anciens élèves...

Tu as vu le Dell XPS15z? Il est équipé d'une Nvidia Geforce 525M, c'est déjà bien mieux qu'une Intel HD3000 et franchement, c'est un très beau portable. ;-)

Après, avec ton budget, tu peux te tourner vers des portables orientés jeux: Un Alienware M14X par exemple (1200, i7 2630QM et une GT550M) ou encore un Asus GS53SW avec aussi un i7 2630QM mais une GTX460M, plus performante).

Ce sont de vraies petites bêtes de puissance, pas de soucis pour des gros calculs bien entendues, mais par rapport à un Macbook Pro 13", ce sont des briques, soyons honnête. Et c'est optimisé jeux, pas CAO... Pour ton budget, tu n'auras même pas une bonne carte Nvidia Quadro haut de gamme... pas le budget pour un PC complet donc. 

Et puis franchement, je doute que tu aies les besoins d'un professionnel, et tu n'auras pas leurs besoins avant encore un bon moment.


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

Néoto a dit:


> Mmmhhh... ça va pas être évident.
> 
> Le problème, c'est qu'on ne peut pas savoir ce qui va t'être demander et ce que tu souhaites faire concrètement. Maintenant, ça me parait assez suicidaire de partir sur une HD3000 comme seule et unique puce graphique pour des taches pareilles, même si la HD3000 du Macbook Pro 13" est aussi voir plus puissante qu'une carte graphique moyenne de 2007/2008... qui savaient déjà faire de la CAO bien entendu.
> 
> ...



Je te rejoins sur tout les points !!

Déjà, je ne veux pas PC complet/ de bureau, cela doit etre un ordi portable car je rentre chez moi le Week end et c'est en partie pour ça qu'il me faut un ordi correctement puissant pour la CAO : Pouvoir l'emporter dans mes deplacements et travailler 

Donc je ne veux pas de portable gamer 15" a 5 Kg également ( et qui sont d'une laideur... ) !

Par contre j'ai regardé le XPS 15z et c'est vraiment celui qui me tente le plus !
Seul problème : les charnières !! Elles ont été critiqués dans pas mal de tests..
J'ai actuellement un Eee PC 1008HA dont les charnieres sont de la merde et donc l'écran est totalement denaturée en couleur... ( j'ai parfois meme une moitié d'écran, l'autre etant toute violette...et encore, la moitié qui marche est tres pixelisée )

Alors oui Netbook, mais mon Eee PC 701 d'avant n'aurai jamais eu ça...
Donc les charnieres c'est vraiment aleatoire...
Tu ma parlé d'un Alienware M14x, bah le M11x, aux prix d'un Mac, à des charnieres qui lachent aussi...

Donc je deviens maniaque sur ce point...
Ou alors je pars sur un Dell XPS 15z avec une extention de Garantie de 3 ou 4 ans


----------



## Néoto (18 Juin 2011)

Ne perds pas de vue que quoiqu'il arrive, un PC de bureau sera toujours largement supérieur à un portable. Le gros point fort étant surtout l'évolutivité...

Tu auras beau prendre le top du top de la carte graphique et du processeur 2011 dans un portable, ça ne vaudra plus grand chose dans 3 ans... pourtant, il faudra encore que ton ordinateur fasse bien tout ce que tu lui demandes et logiquement, tu lui en demanderas plus dans 3 ans qu'actuellement. Bref, si tu pars sur du "moyen-haut de gamme" actuel, tu risques d'assez vite être ennuyer... la plupart des professionnels bossent sur des desktops, ils auront toujours cette puissance en plus et cette évolutivité... 

Bref, je m'éloigne du sujet. 

Je ne peux pas t'aider concernant le Dell XPS15z, c'est un très beau portable selon moi et Dell fait du bon matos. Si tu le choisis, n'oublie pas de prendre l'option écran HD, c'est selon moi indispensable pour une si belle machine (2e version donc sur le site de Dell.fr, 1099). ;-)

Après, le processeur reste un simple i5-2410m (Le même que dans le Macbook Pro 13") et la GT 525M n'est pas une bête de course, loin de la! Mais elle est tout à fait capable de faire tourner tous les jeux actuels... 

Si jamais tu ne connais pas, voici un lien qui devrait beaucoup t'aider:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

Tu trouveras sur ce site une autre liste concernant les processeurs cette fois-ci. 

Donc pour te donner une idée de comparaison, voici l'indice 3Dmark 06 des cartes graphiques suivantes selon notebookchecK.net, c'est l'une des références des benchs pour la 3D (Au plus l'indice est grand, au mieux ça vaut):

Intel HD3000: 3794 (Macbook Pro 13" 2011)
Nvidia Geforce 320M: 4154 (Macbook & Pro 13" 2010) 
AMD Radeon HD 6490M: 5602 (Macbook Pro 15" 2011)
Nvidia Geforce GT 330M: 6063 (Macbook Pro 15" 2010)
Nvidia Geforce GT 525M: 7077 (Dell XPS15z)
Nvidia Geforce GT540M: 8038 (Dell XPS15 & 17)
AMD Radeon HD 6750M: 9406 (Macbook Pro 15" 2011)
Nvidia Geforce GT 555M: 10720 (Alienwaire M14x)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 460M: 13044 (Asus G53)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 485M: 19464 (Top du top)

Cette indice ne veut pas dire grand chose, c'est sur... mais ça permet de comparer assez facilement.  Comme tu le vois, les différences sont vraiment significatives...


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

Mais je peux pas me prendre un Fixe !!
Je sais bien que c'est plus puissant, mais je ne peux pas 

Je reviens chez moi le Week End, donc je dois avoir Catia sous la main :
- Le soir en semaine quand je ne suis pas chez moi
- Le Week end quand je suis chez moi

Il me faut donc un ordinateur portable !
Puis j'ai toujours eu des portables, l'habitude de regarder un film dans mon lit, dans le salon, l'utiliser dans le jardin, enfin bon voila 

-> Bien sur que si je me prend le 15z, je prends avec l'écran Full HD , un 1366x768 dans un 15", c'est un peu comme un moteur de Punto dans une Enzo ! 
Cette résolution va bien pour du 12, 13 ou 14" grand max de mon points de vues 

-> Sur la comparaison des Cartes graphiques, c'est vrai que le 15z à l'air un très bon compromis entre Design et puissance.
Apres les jeux je m'en bas un peu les steak. Si j'ai une bonne machine, je me laisserai tenter par 2, 3 jeux, mais c'est pas mon arguments d'achat .

C'est vrai que la GTX 460 M alors au du top, mais Asus G53 je connais le nom...c'est genre le portable gamer avec une geule de Lamborghini Mat, un poids de 3,5 Kg, et même pas d'eSata...

( Sur les Macs y'en a pas, mais ya au moins le FireWire 800 + ThunderBolt )

*Mais au Final, sa vaut vraiment le coup entre GT525 et HD3000 ?* ( Le comparateur dit qu'il y a 4000 de difference, mais comparé au Haut de Gamme, ça n'à pas l'air grand chose... )
( Moi qui aimerai vraiment un mac )


----------



## Néoto (18 Juin 2011)

Si je te parle de jeux, c'est parce qu'une carte graphique professionnelle est quoiqu'il arrive hors de ton budget...  

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait le choix du Macbook Pro 13" i5, après de nombreuses hésitations avec un Dell XPS15, un Macbook et un Macbook Air. Choix que je ne regrette absolument pas, cette machine est fantastique et me concernant, contrairement à ce qu'il en est dit, ne chauffe pas du tout (La j'oscille entre 35 et 40°...) et parfaitement silencieuse (Juste le disque dur si on tend l'oreille contre la coque).

Si tu l'achètes, tu en seras totalement heureux, c'est certain!

Maintenant, je suis parfaitement conscient que je ne pourrai pas envisager de faire tourner les prochains jeux qui sortiront dessus dans les prochaines années. Il fait bien tourner des anciens jeux mais ça s'arrête la.

Donc dans ton cas, je ne m'y risquerai pas! Acheter un portable sans carte graphique pour de la CAO... il y a comme un problème selon moi. ;-) Du moins, je ne le ferai pas sans en savoir plus auprès de vrais experts de ce qui te sera demander dans les 3 prochaines années (ça me semble être une durée de vie raisonnable).


----------



## vincefr (18 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je vais aller un peu à l'inverse de l'avis général.
J'ai utilisé Catia cette année pour mes études avec un MBP 13" de 2009 avec 2,26Ghz, 2Go de RAM et une carte graphique Geforce 9400 si mes souvenirs sont bons.
N'étant pas dispo sous OS X une partition boocamp est obligatoire. 
Pour ma part, même si j'irai pas jusqu'à dire que ça ne ramait jamais, j'arrivais quand même a bosser dessus. Par contre j'utilisais ma télé comme second écran, sinon c'est impossible ! 
Si tu prends le MBP 2011 ( 2 ans de moins que le mien) ça devrait le faire quand même.
Bon après je suis pas un pro des cartes graphiques donc je sais pas si la nouvelle intégrée est moins performance que la Nvidia que j'ai.
Sans compter que j'avais installé Seven Pro, si tu veux encore gagné en perf tu peux te contenter d'XP Pro je pense.

PS : Pense à l'acheter sur le store éducation; voire même en passant par l'intranet de ton université pour avoir -12% grâce au partenariat Apple on campus s'il y en a un. Avec les -12% le MBP 13" haut de gamme est à 1275 donc il rentre presque dans ton budget !


----------



## ARSyBi (18 Juin 2011)

Faut bien se dire qu'une carte graphique professionnel en Bench de jeux ca vaut 0

Les jeux et le dessin 3D nécessite des ressources complètement différentes.
Donc a mon sens un MBP 13" i5 ou i7 avec 8Go de RAM tournera aussi bien qu'un autre portable PC à mon sens mais je reste quand même sur ma position:
-Le PC est à mon sens un meilleur choix au niveau budget/perf

-Autre chose importante, la batterie ! si tu prend un G36 ASUS oublie la journée de cours sans le brancher alors que le mac....

Pour t'aider j'ai catia V5 sur un MBP 13" 2.4GHz 2010 avec un dur à 7200tr/min je vais le tester et je te donnerai mes impressions


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

Oui autant pour moi .

RAAAAAAAAAh je t'envie avec ton MacBook Pro i5 la 

Mais bon je pense que le choix de la sagesse sa va être un xps 15z ou quelque chose comme ça !


----------



## Néoto (18 Juin 2011)

La Intel HD3000 est un peu supérieure à la Geforce 9400M... mais les deux sont plutôt réputées pour leurs très faibles performances par rapport à des cartes dédiées bien entendu. 

@ ARSyBi: Euh faut pas déconner et tomber dans la désinformation... suffit d'aller voir les benchs pour se rendre compte qu'évidemment, une carte professionnelle marche très bien pour les jeux! Allons... Après, l'optimisation et le support des technologies ne sont pas les même, c'est certain. Mais les circuits qui sont à la base de ces cartes graphiques sont identiques, avec juste quelques adaptations! Enfin bref, c'est le même pour tout et la n'est pas le débat... 

Il est évident qu'une carte graphique est primordiale pour de bonnes performances en CAO... sinon quoi, tout le monde utiliserait un petit Eee PC ou un Macbook Air avec un Core 2 Duo à 1,4 ghz...

Maintenant, et je le répète, on ne sait pas les exigences qui lui seront demandées et ce qu'il fera de son PC... peut-être que le circuit intégré HD3000 sera suffisant, peut-être que non. 

Tu ne sais pas contacter directement les personnes concernées? Ou ce n'est précisé nul part le matériel requis? Ce sera beaucoup plus simple et tu seras directement fixé. Ce serait dommage de ne pas prendre un Macbook Pro, si celui-ci pour te convenir. Un Dell XPS15z ne te donnera certainement pas le même plaisir et tous les avantages du MB Pro 13"... poids, encombrement, finition, autonomie, OS X Lion,... et puis le simple fait d'avoir un Mac, tout simplement.


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

Deja merci à vous pour vos reponses .

*@ vincefr* : Merci de ton retour !! T'inquiete pas, je crois déjà quand je me serai inscrit en tant qu'etuidant, avec la carte etudiant j'ai 8% de reduction . J'ai aussi 8% avec ma carte imaginaire et 8% avec le CE de ma mere, mais rien n'est cumulable .

*@ ARSyBi *: Oui !! Si tu me fait un retour d'utilisateur ça me ferai grand plaisir 

*@ Néoto* : Oui je l'aurai un peu au travers de la gorge de ne pas acheter un Mac...Je préfère avoir un MacBook Pro i5 de Base qu'un PC !!!


----------



## ziommm (18 Juin 2011)

Tu parlais de ton père qui possède un Thinkpad... 

As-tu envisagé cette piste ? Je vois là par exemple le W520, un 15", équipé avec une quadro 1000, un i7 et 4go pour 1299$.

Ça rentre apparemment dans ton budget, et en plus les Thinkpad sont réputés pour supporter sans broncher les besoins des pro, raison pour laquelle ton père en a un, j'imagine...


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Tu parlais de ton père qui possède un Thinkpad...
> 
> As-tu envisagé cette piste ? Je vois là par exemple le W520, un 15", équipé avec une quadro 1000, un i7 et 4go pour 1299$.
> 
> Ça rentre apparemment dans ton budget, et en plus les Thinkpad sont réputés pour supporter sans broncher les besoins des pro, raison pour laquelle ton père en a un, j'imagine...



Le probleme c'est que tu me site un prix US et que les Thinkpad sont tres tres chere en France....
Genre sur le site officiel France, sa commence a 1600 Euros la gamme W !!


----------



## ARSyBi (18 Juin 2011)

@Neoto: donc j'avais bien raison, je cite un forum:
" jouer avec une carte pro: tu peux oublier. Qui plus est, les cartes pro sont encore en retard par rapport aux cartes gamers (tjs en G80 ou G82 comme les series 8800, et pas encore de G200? comme les GTX260, 280)


- une carte gamer, oui c'est tout a fait honorable pour bosser ds un prog de 3D. 99% des gens choisissent cette solution nettement moins couteuse d'ailleurs. A ce sujet, tu auras quasi les mm perfs avec une GTX280 qu'avec une carte a 30, la faute aux drivers.

Pour vraiment voir une amelioration, il faut une grosse carte pro, genre a 2000. Les solutions a 500, tu peux oublier."
http://www.3d-station-forum.com/forum/index.php?topic=21822.0

Bref loic je vois ça le temps d'installer bootcamp et voilou


----------



## ziommm (18 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que tu me site un prix US et que les Thinkpad sont tres tres chere en France....
> Genre sur le site officiel France, sa commence a 1600 Euros la gamme W !!



C'est vrai que les prix sont différents (d'habitude c'est dans le sens inverse ), ici je vois le modèle que je citais à 1344, mais on commence à sortir du carcan budgétaire de toute façon.

Sinon je rejoins quelques autres avis, un MBP 13" me parait être une mauvaise idée, pas pour cet usage en tout cas. Par contre un gaming laptop, on en trouve facilement dans ton budget.


----------



## loiclt (18 Juin 2011)

*@ ARSyBi* : Merci  c'est gentil 

*@ Ziommm* : Oui c'est vraiment Dommage que ThinkPad soit mal implanté en france pour les particulier...Si on oubli Windows, je pense que ça fait partit des marques ou j'investis les yeux fermés !!

le X220 ou le T420 me donne envie mais bon, HD3000 aussi... Puis je prefere le MacBook Pro à ce prix, quitte à avoir un HD3000 

Mais bon, au final à voir tant d'avis partagés, entre ceux qui ont essayé et me disent que ça peut passer et ceux qui pense qu'il faut de bonne carte graphique, c'est tellement tranché :/


----------



## Néoto (19 Juin 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> @Neoto: donc j'avais bien raison, je cite un forum:
> " jouer avec une carte pro: tu peux oublier. Qui plus est, les cartes pro sont encore en retard par rapport aux cartes gamers (tjs en G80 ou G82 comme les series 8800, et pas encore de G200? comme les GTX260, 280)
> 
> 
> ...



De un il ne va pas se prendre une carte pro et de deux, il ne va pas jouer non plus de toute façon... depuis le début je dis qu'on peut exclure une carte pro, à la fois car je ne pense pas que ça lui sera utile et surtout, car ça ne rentre pas du tout dans son budget.

Après je dis lol pour le "Tu auras quasi les même performances avec une GTX280 qu'avec une carte à 30 euros", la aussi, il ne faut pas tomber dans la désinformation... maintenant, et je me répète, oui, une carte pour les jeux n'est pas optimisée pour de la CAO, mais il faut faire avec son budget! Tout ne le monde ne peut pas se monter une tour à 4000 / 5000 euros.

Concernant les drivers, faut-il rappeler que les 9400M et 320M sont des puces Nvidia qui sont de ce côté bien optimisées? On ne peut pas en dire de même de la HD3000 de chez Intel, même si la plupart des bugs d'affichage ont été résolus assez rapidement et que maintenant, les éditeurs commencent à sortir des correctifs pour ce circuit intégré. Quid du support des programmes et des technologies? (Je sais pas moi... CUDA, Physx,...).

Dernier point, Catia V5 date de 1998... la HD3000 est largement plus puissante que les grosses cartes graphiques de l'époque, donc bien entendu que ça tournera. Mais je persiste et signe: Il vaut mieux qu'il prenne un ordinateur suffisamment performant niveau graphique afin de n'avoir aucune mauvaise surprise et il ne faut pas oublier qu'il aura surement besoin de travailler en full HD sur un écran externe (Bosser sur du 13" en 1280X800... moyen quoi). Et la, franchement, on a vite fait de pousser la HD3000 dans ses derniers retranchements.

J'oubliais: le i5 2410M intègre une variante "moyenne" de la HD3000, pour avoir la version plus performante, il faut prendre le i7 (Le test sur ce site l'a bien prouvé: la différence est flagrante).  ça aussi, il ne faut pas l'oublier.


----------



## loiclt (19 Juin 2011)

Et que penser des Nvidia NVS Series, qui ont l'air plus professionelles ?

Par exemple ce HP,

http://www.dealopro.com/produits/HP...m_content=10-06-2011&utm_campaign=PC Portable


----------



## Néoto (19 Juin 2011)

Franchement, si c'est pour acheter ça... prends le Macbook Pro 13", et de loin.


----------



## vincefr (19 Juin 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Neoto, Catia ne demande pas non plus des ressources phénoménales.
Sur mon MBP de 2009 il fonctionnait assez bien, les calculs de RDM étaient rapides (c'était pas des modélisations trop compliqué non plus)
J'ai un ami qui l'avait mis sur un Acer (beurk) de 2008 je crois, avec 512Mo de carte graphique (je ne sais pas le modèle mais c'était pas un truc de pro non plus) et Catia fonctionnait super bien. 
Soit tu te prends un MBP et à mon avis ça suffira amplement, soit tu prends un PC à 1000 maximum et ça ira très bien.
Et puis Catia c'est une chose mais pour tout le reste un Mac c'est quand même le pied par rapport à Windows...
Et au pire du pire, je crois que si t'achètes un Mac tu peux tester Catia et t'as 15 jours pour le renvoyer s'il ne te donne pas satisfaction !


----------



## Alriad (19 Juin 2011)

Néoto a dit:


> De un il ne va pas se prendre une carte pro et de deux, il ne va pas jouer non plus de toute façon... depuis le début je dis qu'on peut exclure une carte pro, à la fois car je ne pense pas que ça lui sera utile et surtout, car ça ne rentre pas du tout dans son budget.
> 
> Après je dis lol pour le "Tu auras quasi les même performances avec une GTX280 qu'avec une carte à 30 euros", la aussi, il ne faut pas tomber dans la désinformation... maintenant, et je me répète, oui, une carte pour les jeux n'est pas optimisée pour de la CAO, mais il faut faire avec son budget! Tout ne le monde ne peut pas se monter une tour à 4000 / 5000 euros.
> 
> ...



Stttoopppp...
Le mieux est que tu lises cela..
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=175277&hl=catia+bootcamp

Bon comme on utilise bootcamp... Il faut mieux éviter les puces intel pour la vidéo car il n'y a pas trop de compatibilité Catia avec de l'intel.. J'ai eu des problèmes sur les pc. Le plus performant est le nvidia suivi de l'Ati...
Donc en clair ce que je pense et ce que je vois... Si tu veux un 13 pouce, tu prends un macbook blanc à base de Nvidia et tu gonfles le disque dur à 500 go mini afin de partitionner le disque, et passer à 4 voir 8 go de RAM sous Windows 64 bits (ne reste pas en 32 pour Catia), soit tu prends un macbook 15 pouces avec un circuit Ati et même chose essaye de passer à 8 go de RAM. Sinon si tu ne veux pas t'embeter avec Catia, tu prends le HP indiqué plus haut mais passe le à 8 go... Attention cependant ce n'est pas une carte vidéo pour le jeu... C'est une carte vidéo pro...

Attention entre les cartes vidéos hors intel sous Catia la différence se fait sur la fluidité lors de l'examen sous toutes les coutures des pièces quand tu les bouges.
Je suis le responsable info de la boite et nous avons 3 pc sous Solidworks utilsant un logiciel pour lire du Catia.. J'ai pu tester différentes cartes vidéo... ET plus c'est puissant, plus c'est fluide... que ce soit en RAM, CPU, GPU...


----------



## loiclt (19 Juin 2011)

Le probleme c'est que le MacBook Blanc c'est vraiment de l'arnaque aujourd'hui...
En plus il fait vraiment Cheap quoi..
( Il me faut aussi un port FireWire 800 ou eSata, j'ai pris un LaCie D2 1 To rien que pour ça...le transfert en USB 2.0 c'est nul ...)

et Le MacBook Pro 15" depasse largement mon Budget...

Il reste les MacBook Pro 13" 2010 du Refurb à la limite.


Mais un Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz, sa fait le poids ?

Je veux dire pour Catia, c'est plus raisonné un processeur amplement plus puissant ou une carte graphique juste peu plus puissante, mais signée Nvidia...?

*EDIT : J'ai peut etre vraiment trouver ma porte de sortie :
Un ThinkPad T420 ( Format 14" ) avec une Carte graphique NVIDIA N12P-NS1 Optimus avec 1 Go de mémoire DDR3

Mais je sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut !*


----------



## Argeuh (19 Juin 2011)

D'après mes recherches ce serait le nom de code de la Quadra NVS 4200m ou GT 520m, à voir ici http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-NVS-4200M.47343.0.html


----------



## Alriad (19 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que le MacBook Blanc c'est vraiment de l'arnaque aujourd'hui...
> En plus il fait vraiment Cheap quoi..
> ( Il me faut aussi un port FireWire 800 ou eSata, j'ai pris un LaCie D2 1 To rien que pour ça...le transfert en USB 2.0 c'est nul ...)
> 
> ...



D'aprés ce que je lis, un processeur à 1 ghz sur Catia fonctionne mais est lent... Donc un Core2Duo à 2.4 fonctionne trés bien.
Sinon
http://www.inmac-wstore.com/produit...-core-i7-2620m-2-7-ghz---14--tft-2555132.aspx
Si c'est de celui-ci tu peux sans problème prendre un MacBook Pro 17... Et ceux en dessous n'ont pas la même carte vidéo....
En clair regarde cette annonce...
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FC721F/A?mco=MjI1NjkxNTY
Tu as un macbook pro 15 avec quadri coeur et carte ATI... C'est sur que cela ne vaut pas une Geforce Quadro sur portable mais ce n'est pas le même prix...


----------



## loiclt (19 Juin 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> D'après mes recherches ce serait le nom de code de la Quadra NVS 4200m ou GT 520m, à voir ici http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-NVS-4200M.47343.0.html



Se serai les deux mêmes apparemment ?


----------



## vincefr (19 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Mais un Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz, sa fait le poids ?
> 
> Je veux dire pour Catia, c'est plus raisonné un processeur amplement plus puissant ou une carte graphique juste peu plus puissante, mais signée Nvidia...?



Un C2D 2,4 Ghz pour tout ce qui est calcul ça le fait c'est sûr.
Y'a même un 2,66Ghz avec un SSD sur le refurb là si t'es pas trop regardant sur la capacité du DD !


----------



## loiclt (19 Juin 2011)

Alriad a dit:


> D'aprés ce que je lis, un processeur à 1 ghz sur Catia fonctionne mais est lent... Donc un Core2Duo à 2.4 fonctionne trés bien.
> Sinon
> http://www.inmac-wstore.com/produit...-core-i7-2620m-2-7-ghz---14--tft-2555132.aspx
> Si c'est de celui-ci tu peux sans problème prendre un MacBook Pro 17... Et ceux en dessous n'ont pas la même carte vidéo....
> ...



Nan j'en ai trouvé un a 1300 euros plus ou moins sur le Store Lenovo, mais bon...

Je sais pas du tout quoi faire, de toute façon je n'achterai qu'en septembre


----------



## Alriad (19 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Nan j'en ai trouvé un a 1300 euros plus ou moins sur le Store Lenovo, mais bon...
> 
> Je sais pas du tout quoi faire, de toute façon je n'achterai qu'en septembre



Je l'ai vu mais c'est du HD3000... Donc pour toi oublie...
M'enfin si c'est en Septembre les macbooks normaux j'espère auront changé mais pas sur de trouver encore du ATI 9400... Je parie plus sur du HD3000 aussi...

Je viens de faire la config en I7 pas Quadri mais avec la carte video que tu souhaites et avec une geforce... Je suis à plus de 1700 euros avec 4 go de RAM et 500 go de disque dur...
En clair CPU moins performant que le macbook, par contre GPU plus performant...


----------



## loiclt (19 Juin 2011)

Alriad a dit:


> Je l'ai vu mais c'est du HD3000... Donc pour toi oublie...
> M'enfin si c'est en Septembre les macbooks normaux j'espère auront changé mais pas sur de trouver encore du ATI 9400... Je parie plus sur du HD3000 aussi...
> 
> Je viens de faire la config en I7 pas Quadri mais avec la carte video que tu souhaites et avec une geforce... Je suis à plus de 1700 euros avec 4 go de RAM et 500 go de disque dur...
> En clair CPU moins performant que le macbook, par contre GPU plus performant...



Nan nan, ta mal regardé, j'en ai bel et bien trouvé un a 1300, avec les options qu'il faut :

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...=685B9CD420D43C0BE8E1614B4FFADFE5&action=init

Celui tout à droite, possede bien une carte Graphique Nvidia


----------



## Argeuh (19 Juin 2011)

Tu veux un Mac ou pas finalement???

Si tu veux un Lenovo et des renseignements précis dessus, ce n'est peut être pas le meilleur forum qui soit pour cela...


----------



## Alriad (19 Juin 2011)

loiclt a dit:


> Nan nan, ta mal regardé, j'en ai bel et bien trouvé un a 1300, avec les options qu'il faut :
> 
> http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...=685B9CD420D43C0BE8E1614B4FFADFE5&action=init
> 
> Celui tout à droite, possede bien une carte Graphique Nvidia




2 go de RAM... Catia sera inutilisable... Bonne chance alors..


----------



## loiclt (19 Juin 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Tu veux un Mac ou pas finalement???
> 
> Si tu veux un Lenovo et des renseignements précis dessus, ce n'est peut être pas le meilleur forum qui soit pour cela...



Mais oui que je veux un Mac mais bon, je voulais le MacBook Pro 13" et ce n'est pas tres possible apparament...

J'attend juste le retour de ARSyBi, voir si c'est mieux de prendre le 13" 2010 du Refurb !

Mais je pense que je vais me tourner vers un PC, se sera plus sage, comme le XPS 15z, qui allie Design et performance


----------



## ARSyBi (19 Juin 2011)

Grosse semaine en perspective pour moi, mais je vais essayer de faire ca demain, le seul soucis c'est que je ne connais pas du tout Catia, j'arrive même pas a dessiner un pavé....


----------



## loiclt (20 Juin 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Grosse semaine en perspective pour moi, mais je vais essayer de faire ca demain, le seul soucis c'est que je ne connais pas du tout Catia, j'arrive même pas a dessiner un pavé....



Que ça ne passe pas devant tes priorités non plus hein 

Et si tu telecharge quelqe chose de déjà monté ? Sa doit se faire nan  ?
Peut etre pas une Audi R8 refaite entierement à la piece, mais lors de la semaine des journées portes ouvertes de mon DUT, un eleve ma montré sur catia son projet, c'était un moteur d'un projecteur d'avion, ou une partie... un petit truc à l'achelle de l'avion quoi 

PS : C'est quel version de Catia que tu as ? V5RX ou V6 ?


----------



## ARSyBi (20 Juin 2011)

V5R20 

Allez il est 10h je m'y lance on va essayer


----------



## ARSyBi (20 Juin 2011)

Je laisse les modos supprimer le post précédent xD

Sinon retour d'expérience, ben c'est fluide quoi j'ai télécharge ça:
https://moodle.insa-rouen.fr/mod/resource/view.php?id=320

Si tu as plus gros pour que je test je suis prenneur, j'y connais vraiment rien en Catia xD
Apres bootcamp j'utilise jamais donc j'ai pas reussi a mettre ma magic mouse, du fait je te conseil de prendre une bonne souris windows pour manipuler car au trackpad je trouve ca super chiant 

Voila ^^


----------



## loiclt (20 Juin 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Je laisse les modos supprimer le post précédent xD
> 
> Sinon retour d'expérience, ben c'est fluide quoi j'ai télécharge ça:
> https://moodle.insa-rouen.fr/mod/resource/view.php?id=320
> ...



AHHH Mille Merci 
J'ai deja une bonne sourie oui bien entendu 

Par contre j'ai pas d'idée ou et comment trouver de plus grosses pieces . (?)


----------

